

Acting Chief of I.R.S. Forced Out Over Tea Party Targeting - greenyoda
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/16/us/irs-says-counsel-didnt-tell-treasury-of-tea-party-scrutiny.html

======
ctdonath
Word is he is resigning in early June one day before his scheduled retirement.

